# Separation advice?



## TA-92x (Aug 13, 2021)

Hiya!

I have a now 11 week old cockapoo puppy who’s been with me 3 weeks now. I know he’s still a baby and hasn’t really been here long, but does anyone have any advice for when you are away from your pupI haven’t left him fully at home on his own yet, but he’ll cry even if I go upstairs to take a shower, tidy etc. He’s left downstairs with toys, noise etc but will still cry for me while I’m upstairs.

He sleeps downstairs in a crate at night on his own while I’m upstairs and, although he doesn’t like going in, once he’s in he is fine and sleeps without crying.

It’s just me and pup so not possible to have someone with him all the time (unless he comes to every room with me!). He does usually follow me if I move to a different room, even if he’s asleep he’ll wake up to move. Any advice please? 

Thanks!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The key is tiny very short frequent leavings - so something like a baby gate on door, give pup something to do, leave and come back before they have time to object and repeat endlessly until they decide you are so boring and predictable they can get on with their day.


----------



## TA-92x (Aug 13, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> The key is tiny very short frequent leavings - so something like a baby gate on door, give pup something to do, leave and come back before they have time to object and repeat endlessly until they decide you are so boring and predictable they can get on with their day.


Thanks for this! He seems to have been a little better today - I’ve managed to go upstairs 3 or 4 times for 10/15 mins a time without him crying excessively. I’ve given him things to do while I am gone (kong, toys etc) but he tends to leave them and sit at the bottom of the stairs (behind gate) waiting for me. And when I come back he’ll jump on my lap and curl up to sleep (very cute to be honest…). The only time he isn’t bothered with me leaving the room is when he eats his dinner!


----------



## whitespot (Aug 27, 2021)

all dog moms/dads who got a pup this covid season have one similarity = our pups are more attached to us so when we all had the vaccine and started going out my pup really would cry for one hour. They really just have to get used to it


----------



## Jack123 (Sep 13, 2021)

I have a 16 week old pup any suggestions how I can leave for periods to do messages. We aren't out yet walking as delay in vaccines. Always at my feet. Today I left for a period going out and in checking. she was scraping door she jumped on the kennel and up on to patio it was blocked off. Can anyone advice I feel my day is unproductive. tell me it gets better


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Jack - you need to practice very short leavings so puppy gets used to it, I always leave my pups inside the house not sure if you left out but it is very easy for them to get up to all sorts of mischief not to mention the weather!


----------



## TA-92x (Aug 13, 2021)

Jack123 said:


> I have a 16 week old pup any suggestions how I can leave for periods to do messages. We aren't out yet walking as delay in vaccines. Always at my feet. Today I left for a period going out and in checking. she was scraping door she jumped on the kennel and up on to patio it was blocked off. Can anyone advice I feel my day is unproductive. tell me it gets better


since I posted this I have had a 1 to 1 training session and the trainer suggested leaving him in the crate and building it up 5 mins at a time.She suggested using a lickimat or kong while he is in there - ive been giving him the lickimat and he literally doesn’t even look up to see me go out the door. He does cry once he has finished it and doesn’t have a distraction though!


----------



## Meenaxi77 (Jul 6, 2021)

TA-92x said:


> Hiya!
> 
> I have a now 11 week old cockapoo puppy who’s been with me 3 weeks now. I know he’s still a baby and hasn’t really been here long, but does anyone have any advice for when you are away from your pupI haven’t left him fully at home on his own yet, but he’ll cry even if I go upstairs to take a shower, tidy etc. He’s left downstairs with toys, noise etc but will still cry for me while I’m upstairs.
> 
> ...


I have a boy cockapoo and now his about 7 months old hes really cutie follows me every where so i make a lovely bed for him out near stairs but he wants to come inside my room with his mummys blancky and sleep near my slippers


----------



## MrMotivations (Mar 14, 2015)

Personally, not a big fan of crate training, certainly not for more than a couple months. Leave the door open, some dogs will retreat there to be comforted. Dogs watch us, know us better than anyone, hence, we are ripe for "manipulation".
Poodle types are particularly fond of doing their job, being our companions, as contrasted with working dogs who may hunt or herd for a living. Like water, seek your own level.🐩<--Little Lucy Lou, Toy Poo


----------

